# Getting in shape to improve my riding



## saddlesandskis (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm on the dressage team at college and have come back to riding this year after having not ridden for about 6 years. I'm sort of in shape - I'm a good weight and go to my college's gym. At one of our team meetings, our president mentioned that going to the gym could improve our riding. I was wondering, what exercises do people find are helpful for riding? Any cardio or weight lifting machine you can imagine, I have access to, as well as free weights and mats for doing crunches. But I prefer the machines to do my weights. I already try to get on the elliptical 3 times a week. What else would help? Thanks!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Walking will do a lot to improve your leg strength! Stand on stairs and drop your heels to stretch your tendons to enable your heels to stay in place!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

You will get more out of using free weights then machines since it takes more stability to keep the weights in proper position.

I have found squats, lunges, and running to have strengthen my legs. To maximize your time in the gym you can try combo exercises. Example- Grab two weights (one in each hand same weight) that feels a bit easy to lift but not too light. Stand in a lunge position (one leg forward then the other), holding the weights at about your hips and drawing in your stomach, lunge down, come back up, curl the weights and in the same movement raise the weights up into a standing press, bring the weights back down into reverse movements and repeat. Try 10 on each leg. 

If you look online you can find good information on routines that can help strengthen the entire body  If doing strength training for the day start out with about 5 minutes of cardio to get the blood moving


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Stability ball exercises, or just sitting on it instead of a chair for a day.


----------



## Pyrrhic (Dec 11, 2011)

Apparently the best thing you can do is Pilates as it builds your core strength, not that I've tried it yet.


----------



## saddlesandskis (Aug 13, 2011)

Pilates? I'll have to try it! With my gym membership on campus, I can also take free fitness classes...Pilates is one of them!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree with the stability ball, sitting on one all day as well as doing a lot of exercises geared towards riders on it has helped me immensely!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I do spin, free weights and yoga. I try for at least 3 hours of exercise (not walking - hard aerobic or muscle work exercise) ontop of training 6 hours a week on my horse. If you don't feel like puking post exercise go harder next time hahaha. I also do hot yoga in lieu of regular yoga for the cardiovascular benefits.

It is helpful to set up some personal training sessions to determine how to work out that will have the most benefit for you and then do a checkup every few months, or when motivation is waning.

Good luck! And yes working out definitely helps your riding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Being a spinning instructor, I wouldn't reccomend it to anyone- I DESPISE spinning bikes now!

I found running was brilliant, and sit ups and the 'log' for core muscles and helping with back muscles.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Since you're in school I HIGHLY recommend a ballet, tap or hip-hop class. The other exercises are fine, and they will help, but dance will give you flexibility and strength. Being on campus, you should be able to find an adult class. They'll teach you the discipline, but won't expect you to overstretch or balance like a professional dancer. IMO some gym work is geared to a different discipline than riding and not really a means to an end.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

However fitness is fitness, and it is very important to cross train!!!!!

I know of two dressage riders this year alone that have pulled muscles in their thigh/hip area. It is very important to strengthen things that are not worked while riding so that during other exercise (ie running - as both these riders found out) there is no over stressing of weaker muscles. You need to strengthen the body as a whole not just think of what will strengthen riding muscles.

It's also important to find things you like to do. I am A-type personality so I like going to the gym and lifting stuff and going fast on a bike. I always plunk myself down beside the fittest, hardest person in the gym and go as hard as them and compete with them. I'm going to try x-country skiing this year as a "relaxing" activity haha so we'll see how that goes because I can't bike in 2 feet of snow!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I'm going to try x-country skiing this year as a "relaxing" activity


Good luck with that!! While it is technically relaxing, your muscles will scream like little girls! Enjoy that nice nap afterwards. 

Spinning....I'll just never get that one. I could never in a million years sit indoors on a stationary bike when I could be outside on a real bike taking in the sights. For riding exercises I do pilates and do recommend ballet. I stopped counting how many great saves I've had due to a great sense of balance.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Plyometrics, old school calistics. Free weight curls.


----------



## saddlesandskis (Aug 13, 2011)

Interestingly enough, I'm already involved in ballet. I just started ballet, mostly because one of the many pastimes I enjoy is musical theater (which requires dance), but also because of the workout/balance I'd gain for it. Good to know I made a choice that will help my riding!

I also enjoy figure skating and downhill skiing if that makes any difference...


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Corporal said:


> Since you're in school I HIGHLY recommend a ballet, tap or hip-hop class. The other exercises are fine, and they will help, but dance will give you flexibility and strength. Being on campus, you should be able to find an adult class. They'll teach you the discipline, but won't expect you to overstretch or balance like a professional dancer. IMO some gym work is geared to a different discipline than riding and not really a means to an end.


Yes, I agree with dance! Really helps with awareness of your body and how you are expending energy, also balance and centering your gravity. I would recommend Pilates and dance lessons if you have the time.


----------

